

Blackberry CEO Says iPhone Is Outdated - adeaver
http://techland.time.com/2013/03/22/blackberry-ceo-says-iphone-is-outdated/

======
ignostic
This is just PR banter from a company that has been outdated for years as they
strive to regain relevance.

